# متخصصوا التبريد و التكييف (ممكن سؤال في تحويل الوحدات ) ؟؟



## الصقرالجارح (15 يوليو 2006)

بعد التحية و الاشواق العطرة :-
هل من الممكن ان توضحوا لي مايلي :
1- تحويل BTU الى طن تبريد ، 1BTU= ? طن تبريد 

2- الكيلو الواط الى الطن التبريدي .

3- الطن التبريد الواحد = كم من الكيلو غرام من غاز الفريون 


 :32: الصقرالجارح:32:


----------



## Waleed Engr (17 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
تحية طيبة معطرة لك أخي //الصقر الجارح//
في الحقيقة انه يشرفني ان أشاركك الموضوع . ونتطلع دائماُ وأبداً لمشاركاتك

1- تحويل BTU الى طن تبريد ، 1BTU= ? طن تبريد
-- (12000) btu تســـ = ـــاوي 1 طن تبريد --
-- (18000) btu تســـ = ـــاوي 1.5 طن تبريد --
-- (24000) btu تســـ = ـــاوي 2 طن تبريد -- 

2- الكيلو الواط الى الطن التبريدي .
-- الكن التبريدي الواحد (1ton) يســــ = ــــاوي 3.516 كيلو واط ..

3- الطن التبريد الواحد = كم من الكيلو غرام من غاز الفريون ؟
الطن التبريدي الواحد يســــ = ــــاوي 1 كيلو جرام (تقريباً) --للشحن بالوزن--

إن صواباً فمن الله
وإن خطاً فمني والشيطان 

وتقبل تحيات أخوك المخلص // م.وليد //
ودمتم في رعاية الله


----------



## air_con (18 يوليو 2006)

_السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته _

_ألاخ وليد المحترم أجابة موفقة إن شاء الله شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك _


----------



## Waleed Engr (18 يوليو 2006)

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

أستاذي دائماً // air_con //
في الحقيقة أنه شرف لأي شخص تأتيه رسالة شكر من شخص بحجمك يأستاذ ...
واشكر لك مداخلتك . --وعدم تركك الموضوع دون رد يدلي لنا بعظيم قدرك--.
فشكراً لك 
مع تمنياتنا لجميع أعضاء المنتدى بالتوفيق و السلام و الصحة والعافية ..
أخوكم / م.وليد


----------



## engmohamedhamdy (20 يوليو 2006)

*كيف يتم تحويل السعة إلي وزن؟؟*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
التاريخ : 20 يوليو 2006
الموضوع : استفسار عن تحويل السعة إلي وزن في الشحن

استوقفني عند قراءة هذا الموضوع عن السؤال عن كيفية الشحن بمعرفة سعة وحدات التبريد وبعد قراءة الرد أود معرفة كيف أتي مثل هذا الرقم (كل طن تبريد يساوي تقريبا كيلو فريون) رغم اختلاف 
1- دوائر التبريد عن دوائر التكيف
2- مدي عمليات الدورات ( قيمة ضغوط السحب و الطرد)
3-أنواع مائع التبريد المستخدم


----------



## Waleed Engr (20 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
تحية طيبة للجميع ...
لمشاركة أخينا engmohamedhamdy عن استفساراته عن الشحن بالوزن ...

بالنسبة لأوزان وسائط التبريد (لاحظ من مشاركتي السابقة كلمة –[BLINK]تقريباً[/BLINK]- ) أي أن جميع أوزان وسائط التبريد (1كيلو جرام = طن تبريد [BLINK]تقريباً[/BLINK] ) فبعض وسائط التبريد قد تزيد قليلاً وقد تنقص قليلاً (حسب التركيبة) .. وهذا يكون مدون على أسطوانة الوسيط ... –لمن يريد الشحن بالوزن-

الشحن بالوزن (charging by weight) :

يستخدم نظام الشحن بالوزن للوحدات الصغيرة والوحدات المجمعة [BLINK]عادتاً[/BLINK] وليس دائماً . عندما يعرف الوزن للشحنة وعندما [BLINK]يجب إضافة الشحنة كاملة [/BLINK]. وخطواتها كما يلي : 

•راجع لوحة البيانات أو كتالوج المُنتج لتحديد نوع الوسيط و[BLINK]الوزن[/BLINK].
•استخدم الوصلات وأسطوانة وسيط التبريد و[BLINK]ميزان[/BLINK] لتحديد الوزن المبدئي للأسطوانة .
•زن الأسطوانة قبل البدء ولاحظ ألا تؤثر الوصلات على الوزن ثم (سجل الوزن).
•أفتح محابس الوصلات واطرح (-) القيمة المطلوبة من وزن الأسطوانة المبدئي .

ملاحظات :
*الكلام هنا عن الشحن (أي الوسيط) فليس هناك من فرق بين التكييف والتبريد بالفريون --الفرق هو في السعات العالية في التجميد فهو يستخدم (النشادرR717) .
* أقيام الضغوط ليس لها شأن في نوع الوسيط . إنما لها في إكتفاء الوحدة من الشحنة وعكسها .
* أنواع مائع التبريد سبق التحدث عنه في أول المشاركة .

ودمتم في رعاية الله 
م. وليد


----------



## الصقرالجارح (26 يوليو 2006)

شكرا اخي العزيز الباش مهندس وليد الورد وشكر تقديرك الكبير وانشاء الله ايامك جميعها مسرات وشكرا من جديد والله يوفقني لأرد جميلك 

الصقر الجارح


----------



## JEBRIL (26 يوليو 2006)

*أجابة إضافية*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
أخي السائل لعلي بالوصل التالي تجد اجابة إضافية للسؤال .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=2585&d=1138989303

وبالتوفيق للجميع 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## مهندس تكييف (26 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لكم جميعا علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## Waleed Engr (26 يوليو 2006)

*لا شُكر على واجب ...*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

أخي الصقر الجارح مني لك تحية طيبة مباركة .. فكلي أمل أن تتقبلها .. فلك كل الشكر والتقدير..
وفي الحقيقة أني أتمنى أن كل الأعضاء في المنتدى أن يحذوا حذوك (أي يبلغ أنه إستفاد من الإجابة). لأنه في الحقيقة أنه شعور جميل أن تحس أنك أفدت شخص ما . 
للآسف أن غالبية من في المنتدى يسأل .. فتجاوب . ولا تعلم أنه قد أستفاد أم لا ؟ ولا تعلم هل فهم أم لا؟
( أنا في الحقيقة لا أنتظر شكر -لأن الإجابة واجبي وواجب كل عضو في المنتدى من يعرف الإجابة- ) 

شكراً لمرورك أخي جبريل وهذا لطف منك أن تزيد المعلومة لأخواننا لكي يستفيدوا ..

ودمتم ي رعاية الله 
م . وليد


----------



## الصقرالجارح (3 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا اخي جبريل وشكر الى كل من ساهم في هذه المشاركة واوعدكم بالمزيد انشاء الله و من الله التوفيق .


----------



## 000403 (8 سبتمبر 2006)

الشكر للجميع على المشاركة والافادة


----------



## Mmervat (30 أكتوبر 2006)

*اخى الفاضل*

هذا باب مرفق خاص بالتحويلات من ashrae 
اعتقد انه بسيط الاستخدام وبالذات للوحدات المطلوبة


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (30 أكتوبر 2006)

مـــــــــــــا شاء الله عليكم مجهود فعلا" متميز من اشخاص حقا" متميزين
اشكرك اخي الفاضل المهندس وليد فعلا انت ما شاء الله مميز
اشكرك اخي المحترم جبريل
واشكر المهندسة الفاضلة المهندسة مرفت
واشكر كل من ساهم علي الرد علي هذة الاجابة
جزاكم الله خيرا"
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله
محمد عبد الفتاح


----------



## الصقرالجارح (2 مايو 2007)

مشكورين على المرور والردود


----------



## abdullah0000 (3 مايو 2007)

شكرا للأخوة الكرام ......لكن؟؟؟

كم يساوي الكيلو واط الكهربائي، طنا من التبريد؟؟؟؟؟
انه ليس حتما 3.516 كيلو واط، لأن هذا انما يعني الكيلو واط التبريدي!!!!!!!!


----------



## ductlator (3 مايو 2007)

إجابه ميه ميه الله يفتح عليك


----------



## ductlator (3 مايو 2007)

كلامك صح عبدالله


----------



## محمداسماعيل (5 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
اعمل مهندس تبريد و تكييف منذو فترة كبيرة بمجال سفن الركاب ويمكن ان تجد بهذا المجال جميع معدات التكيف 
وبحكم خبرتى وعملى مع الكثير من مهندسي التكييف من جنسيات مختلفة اري ان انسب طريقة للشحن وادقها اولا تحديد وزن كمية الفريون من على بيانات الجهاز او الأعتماد على الضغوط والحرارت اوالخبرةبالعديد من الأجهذة نظرا لإختلاف الدوائر من chiller ,dx او وحدات مجمعة


----------



## عمرحسين (16 نوفمبر 2007)

الله الله اتمني دوام العافيه والمعرفه لكم اشكركم


----------



## hassanre (18 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير كلنا محتاجين هذا الجدول


----------



## دلع الحلو (18 نوفمبر 2007)

[اخي الصقر الجارح
السلام عليكم
لايمكن تحديد كمية الغاز من خلال الطن التبريدي ابدا لكن من خلال الخبره بالعمل في مجال التكيف فان كل جهاز 2طن تبريد يحتاج تقريبا الى كيلو وربع غاز بالنسبه لاجهزة المكيفات الجداريه ولكم خالص احترامي اخوك ياسر


----------



## الفاتح علي (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*اخي الصقر الجارح*

اذا قمت بالتحليق عبر صفحات الملتقى ستجد برنامج يحتوي على جميع التحويلات الهندسية :10:


----------



## Beeiiko (14 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
لدي ملف كامل لكل الوحدات ولكن لا اعرف كيف ارسلها اليك
راسلني لارسلها لك 
Beeiiko*************


----------



## سيدرا علي (14 ديسمبر 2007)

المهندس وليد شكراً لك كفيت ووفيت أنت و جميع الزملاء شكراً لجهودكم .


----------



## الصقرالمصري (16 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا
الصقر المصري


----------



## الصقر الجرىء (20 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لكم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## الصقر الجرىء (20 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لكم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## mechanic power (8 يوليو 2011)

الله ذو الفضل العظيم


----------



## nofal (7 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## ابو اسلام المصري (1 فبراير 2012)

كلام سليم وتسلم علي المجهود


----------



## فلسطيني حتى النخاع (1 فبراير 2013)

كتب الله اجرك الغالي وليد...نتمنى منك الافادة داائماا...


----------

